# My first showdog!



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I finished my boy today! Always handled and groomed by me! So happy that the countless hours of grooming have paid off. "Zeppelin" CH Timberwyck Peak Performance. I hope his CH photo turned out good! Lol


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

That's awesome, congratulations!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations! He is very handsome.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! He is super handsome!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

You must share the champion photo when it's taken! I don't even like terrier looks but he is STUNNING. Congratulations!!


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations, and it is so much more satisfying when you do it all yourself! Makes it more of a journey and learning experience.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks all. I will share the photo when it comes. I agree Samshine, it was alot of fun and a learning experience. I am looking forward to getting his GrCh too!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations! And best of luck as you move ahead to GrCh. How exciting for both of you.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Very nice!! I didn't know you had a show dog!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

Congrats! He's very handsome!!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks again. Yes Xeph, I just have my Airedale boy to show. Its been alot of fun learning the show world, though frustrating at times, being an owner/handler. My standard poodle is neutered, and just diagnosed with Sebaceous Adenitis. :-( Of course I choose the most difficult breed to groom, an Airedale. Lol


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck with getting his GCh., terriers seem to be one of the toughest groups for owner handlers. The only terriers I have shown are of the bully persuasion lol.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

He's handsome! And a major congratulations to you!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Graco22 said:


> Thanks again. Yes Xeph, I just have my Airedale boy to show. Its been alot of fun learning the show world, though frustrating at times, being an owner/handler. My standard poodle is neutered, and just diagnosed with Sebaceous Adenitis. :-( Of course I choose the most difficult breed to groom, an Airedale. Lol


Sorry to hear about your Poodle and SA. It is good that you are a groomer and his owner. I am sure you will be able to keep it under control. I hope it never gets too severe.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks Chaos. It has been very hard, being an O/H. And I live in an area where there are multiple Terrier Pro handlers, and, well, its pretty hard to beat them, nice dog or not. I did beat one big one at IKC though.  I was grinning ear to ear...he on the other hand....was not. hehe. I will just have to pick and choose where I go, and try to find judges that are more open to OH's. 

Abylynn, thank you. I was devastated when the biopsy came back, but I knew it was SA before it was finalized. Even more devastating as a groomer, and I used him in my grooming contests. He was doing better before the biopsy, but not bathing for 3 weeks ( a week before biopsy is recommended, then 2 weeks waiting for staples to come out) just made it go crazy, and he was just eaten up all over. I had to cut him down. ;-( It has improved with extra oils, and back to weekly bathing, and I am hoping the hair will come back, but not getting my hopes up. His breeder has been very good about it, and I have a free puppy coming whenever I want it, a show puppy if I want too..but I am just not ready for increase my number of dogs at this time.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I'm guessing you have to show against the Kips pretty often, huh Graco? I've seen it where all FOUR Kips took the Terrier placements.

Very sorry about your boy's SA  That sucks. If you ever want a super grooming challenge, I suggest a Bedlington Terrier xD


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

He is gorgeous and so handsomely groomed! Well done!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your spoo's SA. Hope he's not too bothered by it. Sounds as though he came from a great breeder, though.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Congrats! Gorgeous dog. I can't wait to see the official photo.

His grooming amazing too.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> I'm guessing you have to show against the Kips pretty often, huh Graco? I've seen it where all FOUR Kips took the Terrier placements.
> 
> Very sorry about your boy's SA  That sucks. If you ever want a super grooming challenge, I suggest a Bedlington Terrier xD


You got it.  And Doug Carlson also. Susie oldest daughter is away at college, and her husband doesnt come to the shows anymore I hear, but Susie is enough! Lol She took the breed both days, and Doug took Select. I did get a group 4 last year, out of the classes of course, at my boys second or third show, so I will keep on, waiting to the stars to line up again. Lol He is a really nice dog, and his breeder is known by everyone. Her lines are in almost everything out there. 

Ah Bedlingtons. Lol Super sharp shears and you are good to go. Hand strips are WAY harder I think. I spend 4-6 hours a week on my dale. Least a beddie you can just groom right before a show. Handstrips are all about timing. Cannot let em go even a week, or it takes a few weeks to get the layers back right. My standard poodle was in a bedlington trim a few years ago. I loved it, but he had a hard time seeing, so I cut him out of it. Used him in grooming contests in that trim. Thanks everyone for your thoughts on his SA. So far, it doesnt seem to bother him. Hoping that stays.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I think a Cesky would be more of a challenge than a Bedlington, just seems like there is more involved in their show groom.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations! 

I am sorry to here about your Poodles SA.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I think a Cesky would be more of a challenge than a Bedlington, just seems like there is more involved in their show groom.


I wish i had access to a Cesky to use for grooming contests! Pretty much the same pattern as a Sealyham, but clippered and scissored is way easier! Lol I am a decent groomer, if you give mer clippers or shears...this handstrip thing has been a very humbling experience! Lol I love all terriers, but I prefer big dogs. My cats would kill a little dog....they run my big dogs, terrier included. I have Devon Rex cats, and they are not afraid of anything!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Damon'sMom said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I am sorry to here about your Poodles SA.


Thank you.  I am past the devastation and now accept that it is what it is, and just want him to be comfortable.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats on your boy. How old is he? 

Your GCH may be easier to get than the Ch, or at least it was for me. You get GCH points for select, and I found the judges were more willing to give selects to owner handlers than professional handlers. Don't forget to stay in the ring for your select, unless the judge specifically says they're not awarding it. A lot of times the judges get lax on calling out their winners if they've already lined everyone up or they've even forgotten the select award existed and they'll give it to whoever is standing closest to the breed winners. I've even seen a judge try to ask an owner to come back for their select dog award only to be told it was a bitch and the dog he sent away had already left the building.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Lord, I swear the Kips are one of the few things I don't miss about the midwest! When I saw them branching out of terriers I nearly died! Don't think they've ever dared try GSDs, though 

Scott's not showing anymore? His knees go bad? I'd always noticed his gait was a bit off. Man he is one tall dude, lol.

In regards to Bedlingtons, it's more than super sharp shears. An acquaintance of mine shows some of the top Bedlies in the country. She says it's ridiculously easy to mess up a Bedlie. The hair texture is incredibly fine, and unlike breeds with stiff coats, you really can't hide it. She says it's like trimming silk/cotton. She's actually been looking for something called a singer....you literally singe the hair off the dog. It's more effective at shaping/trimming the coat without all the worry of taking a hunk out of the dog.

That said, I have given up on the idea of a Giant Schanuzer, because I cannot hand strip, and with my TS, I am too afraid of owning a breed that needs to be so extensively trimmed.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Curious... who are the Kips??

Congrats, Graco! My friend used to show Bedlingtons and Lakelands, but she got tired of the grooming so now she only shows Afghans and Papillons


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Xeph said:


> Lord, I swear the Kips are one of the few things I don't miss about the midwest! When I saw them branching out of terriers I nearly died! Don't think they've ever dared try GSDs, though
> 
> Scott's not showing anymore? His knees go bad? I'd always noticed his gait was a bit off. Man he is one tall dude, lol.
> 
> ...


I did her it being something about his health. Knees or hips, something like that. Sad cause I hear he is a very nice man. 
Yes, bedlingtons are not an easy trim. Their hair sucks. Lol When you touch them, you can leave your hand imprint on them. Groomers nightmare! I didnt know that they singed them too! Dandie's topknots are commonly done that way, though nowadays its becoming a lost art and you dont see it done often. 

I hear you on the giants. Lots of work too, but gorgeous dogs. I cannot stand shedding hair at home, since I swim in it at work every day, so everything I own has to be non shedding or very minimal...so that leaves the dogs that need alot of trimming. Lol


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Curious... who are the Kips??
> 
> Congrats, Graco! My friend used to show Bedlingtons and Lakelands, but she got tired of the grooming so now she only shows Afghans and Papillons


Thanks Lucidity. The Kipps are a professional handler family in the midwest. Mostly terrier handlers, and pretty impossible to beat them, though once in a great while, I hear it happens. Lol


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Ohhh... interesting. Good thing there aren't really any professional handlers here! I do not see the point of owning a show dog if I'm not gonna show it myself. :/


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

animalcraker said:


> Congrats on your boy. How old is he?
> 
> Your GCH may be easier to get than the Ch, or at least it was for me. You get GCH points for select, and I found the judges were more willing to give selects to owner handlers than professional handlers. Don't forget to stay in the ring for your select, unless the judge specifically says they're not awarding it. A lot of times the judges get lax on calling out their winners if they've already lined everyone up or they've even forgotten the select award existed and they'll give it to whoever is standing closest to the breed winners. I've even seen a judge try to ask an owner to come back for their select dog award only to be told it was a bitch and the dog he sent away had already left the building.


Sorry, missed this. Thank you. He is 2 1/2. I started showing him just before he was two, as I had to wait for him to mature. You are right, it will be easier to get his GrCh cause the breed can still go to the handlers, and I can still get points with Select. Lol I would like to do UKC also, just cause and there are no handlers there. I have not talked with the breeder about that yet tho...;-)


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

lucidity said:


> Ohhh... interesting. Good thing there aren't really any professional handlers here! I do not see the point of owning a show dog if I'm not gonna show it myself. :/


Where are you?! I want to live there! I agree, I dont see the point either, but its the game here...


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

lucidity is in Malaysia xD

Too bad about Scott's health  He really is a very nice man


----------



## fuzzy4 (Mar 21, 2013)

Graco, Did you get your title in Atlanta last week?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

fuzzy4 said:


> Graco, Did you get your title in Atlanta last week?


No. DeKalb, IL


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Got the photo today! Aside from his front feet being off (wish the photographer would have said something) I think its a good pic..well, and the judge looks like someone just flashed him...lol I am still proud! He is CH Timberwyck Peak Performance "Zeppelin"


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Congrats again!


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

He's handsome! Congratulations!

Oh, the look on the judge's face is ... priceless


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

cookieface said:


> He's handsome! Congratulations!
> 
> Oh, the look on the judge's face is ... priceless


LOL, isn't it though? I bet he couldn't fake that face if he tried! He was SUPER nice though!


----------

